# Monitor Leuchte blinkt und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.



## MiseEnAbyme (1. August 2012)

Hiho Leute,

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Problem,dass mein Monitor einfach schwarz bleibt und nichts anzeigt.Die LED des Monitors blinkt dabei in regelmäßigem Abstand.In den vergangenen Wochen sprang er aber dann irgendwann nach kurzer Zeit doch an,soll heißen: Die LED blinkte dann nicht mehr,sondern blieb an und ich konnte alles wie gewohnt benutzen.Und wenn dem mal so war,dann passierte auch nichts mehr und alles lief stundenlang optimal.
Seit heute morgen geht er aber endgültig nicht mehr an,es blinkt nur noch und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Ich habe mich natürlich im Internet schlau gemacht und bin auf einige Leidensgenossen gestoßen,deren Probleme sich allerdings alle grundlegend von meinem unterscheiden.

a) Mein Monitor zeigt das selbe Verhalten,wenn er nicht an meinen Rechner angeschlossen und dieser aus ist. (Es blinkt...und blinkt...und blinkt)
b) Mein Rechner bootet ganz normal,ich habe das BIOS Piepsen,ich höre nach kurzer Zeit den Windows Sound etc..

Leider habe ich keinen Ersatz Monitor in Reichweite,um zu 100% auszuschließen,dass es an meinem Rechner liegt...Aber ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher,eben aus den beiden oben genannten Gründen.

Wäre spitze,wenn einer von euch mir einen Rat geben könnte =/

Beste Grüße und Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

Hallo & Willkommen im Forum 

Hast du mal versucht, das Kabel zu tauschen?


----------



## MiseEnAbyme (1. August 2012)

Huhu,

Ja,das habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen...Habe die Kabel auch schon umgetauscht und der PC bootet weiterhin,während der Monitor das selbe Verhalten an den Tag legt =/
Sobald er Saft kriegt blinkt er fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

Ok!

Welcher Monitor ist es denn genau? 

Der beste Test wäre es, den Monitor an einem anderen PC anzuschließen. Nur so kannst du sicher sein, das es nicht die Grafikkarte ist.


----------



## MiseEnAbyme (1. August 2012)

Ein 22" TFT Monitor von Medion.
MD 30422 PV

Dass es an meinem Rechner liegt halte ich allerdings für extrem unwahrscheinlich,da das Geblinke ja auch dann permanent auftritt,wenn der Monitor nicht an meinen Rechner angeschlossen ist.
Sobald ich den Monitor mit Strom versorge blinkt die LED konstant.
Ich kann ihn auch nicht mehr ein- und ausschalten.Er reagiert beim Betätigen des Netzschalters überhaupt nicht.
Leider habe ich keinen Zugriff auf andere Rechner/Monitor,zumindest nicht ohne sehr großen Aufwand.
Ich bin erst kürzlich umgezogen und lebe alleine,insofern habe ich niemanden in unmittelbarer Reichweite,den ich um eine Leihe bitten könnte.
Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte,wäre ein Defekt der Kondensatoren,aber ohne absolute Gewissheit will ich mich da auch nicht ans Löten wagen.
Und wie man das überprüft weiß ich leider nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2012)

> Ein 22" TFT Monitor von Medion.
> MD 30422 PV


Ok, das erklärt einiges.  Mein 17" Medion ist damals auch vom einen auf den anderen Tag gestorben. Genau 2 Tage nach Garantieende. 



> Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte,wäre ein Defekt der  Kondensatoren,aber ohne absolute Gewissheit will ich mich da auch nicht  ans Löten wagen.


Würde sich bei dem Monitor auch nicht wirklich lohnen. Für wenig Geld bekommt man heute schon sehr gute Modelle. In der Technik hat sich einiges getan. 

Hier mal eine Auswahl:

TN:
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS228H, 21.5" (90LMD8101T00061C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

IPS:
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS234V, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GxGamer (1. August 2012)

Hast du den Monitor zwischendurch mal vom Netz getrennt?


----------



## MiseEnAbyme (1. August 2012)

@Painkiller:
Danke für deine Hilfe und die Links erst einmal 

@GxGamer: Jo,habe ich auch schon versucht.... leider ohne Erfolg :/

Ich bin mir mittlerweile auch ziemlich sicher,dass da was im Monitor was abbekommen hat.
Denn in Verbindung mit dem Aufblinken gibt er auch Geräusche von sich...Die Lampe geht an: Klick  
Die Lampe geht aus: Klack...
Klick....Klack...und es klingt nicht unbedingt gesund xD
Ich hab den Eindruck,dass irgendetwas nicht mehr für konstante Stromzufuhr sorgen kann,vermutlich doch ein defekter Kondensator.
Ich werd ihn mal aufmachen und nachsehen,das ist wohl scheinbar relativ leicht festzustellen.Die Plättchen sind in einem solchen Fall entweder leicht gewölbt oder es ist sogar Flüssigkeit ausgetreten.
Da ich mittlerweile ALLES ausprobiert habe und der Monitor ohnehin recht alt ist,werde ich jetzt nach dem letzten verbliebenen Strohhalm greifen.
Sollte das auch nichts bringen wird wohl ein neuer her müssen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2012)

> @Painkiller:
> Danke für deine Hilfe und die Links erst einmal


Kein Problem!  



> Sollte das auch nichts bringen wird wohl ein neuer her müssen.


Eine nette Auswahl hab ich dir ja bereits genannt.


----------



## colognecarter (3. Januar 2013)

Der Beitrag ist zwar schon ein büschen älter, aber ich hab grad das gleiche Problem und kann es sogar noch toppen.

Der 1. war ein Acer 17" Flachbildschirm, der genau die oben beschriebenen Probleme bereitete, nachdem er 4 Jahre problemlos lief. Nachfolger war ein 15" Röhrenmonitor, der Pi mal Daumen eine Woche später genau das gleiche Verhalten zeigte.

Nachdem der erste Monitor die Grätsche machte hab ich sicherheitshalber auch die Steckleiste für die Geräte ersetzt. Gebracht hat es nichts.

Jetzt bin ich bei Monitor 3, ebenfalls ein Röhrenmonitor der jahrelang zuverlässig lief und nur ausgemustert wurde, weil die flachen in Mode kamen und ich warte täglich auf den Ausfall, weil ich nicht weiss, was die beiden ersten gehimmelt hat. Die laufen auch an anderen Rechnern nicht mehr.


----------



## Snowclaw (22. Mai 2013)

Hi,

weiß jemand von Euch schon, was an dem Fehler schuld war?

Ich habe mit meinem LG W2452T nämlich genau das gleiche Problem. Blinkt, ging nach einiger Zeit wieder an, jetzt aber gar nicht mehr.

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar!

LG
Richard


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2013)

Für mich klingt das nach einem Problem auf der Platine des Monitors. Evtl. hat ein Kondensator das zeitliche gesegnet, oder aber eine Lötstelle ist unsauber.

Wenn der Monitor an einem anderen PC auch nicht funktioniert, und die Kabel bereits getauscht wurden, dann liegt vermutlich ein defekt auf der Platine vor.


----------



## Snowclaw (23. Mai 2013)

Kabel, OK - er geht ja nicht mal auf normalen Standby ohne PC!
Anderer Monitor funkt problemlos.

Ja, an Kondi hab' ich auch gedacht - Netz ist ja voll von genau dem Problem - dürfte einer der Standardfehler bei LCDs sein.
Na, dann werd' ich ihn mal aufmachen.


----------



## Killaclown (25. Mai 2013)

Hört sich sehr stark nach den Elkos an aufmachen solltest du offne Elkos sehen bzw aufgeplatze so wie hier Bild:Elkos.jpg - TopfWiki einfach auslöten und neue Bestellen kosten max 2€ ohne versand neue rein und der Monitor rennt wieder  falls nicht kannst du auch hier Startseite - RepData Forum einmal dein Problem schildern  ist ein sehr gutes Forum was Reparatur Hilfe angeht


----------



## Ramiras (18. Oktober 2014)

wir haben 2 Medion LED TVs mit dem blauen LED Dreieck.  Mir sind die teile direkt aufgefallen, da sie ganz schön hell sind und angehen, wenn der TV aus ist. Warum ist war mir nicht klar und ich dachte ich hätte mich daran gewöhnt.   In letzter Zeit, wenn ich dann nachts ins Schlafzimmer gehe - meine Frau schläft und der Fernseher ist bereits  aus, blinkt manchmal die LED munter vor sich hin.  Zum Teil bin ich selbst  vom BLinken wach geworden und hab den Stecker gezogen. Das Ding ist ziemlich hell. 

Als ich ich es jetzt abkleben wollte, funktionierte die Fernbedienung nicht mehr.  Also ist inmitten des LED Dreiecks ein riesiger IR Transmitter.   Früher hatte man da ein winziges Loch im TV, das war für die IR Fernbedienung  ausreichend. Inzwischen benötigt die moderne Technik einen Quadratcentimeter mit LED Leuchtkranz im blauen Lichtspektrum ???  Warum ??? eigentlich nervts ja oder ? 

Also ohne irgend jemandem etwas böses zu wollen, aber man schaue sich mal eine beliebige IR-Nachtsichtkamera an. LED Kranz um den IR Transmitter...  Könnte es sich dabei theoretisch auch um eine IR Kamera handeln ? Das ist ja auch kein TV, sondern ein PC!   Weiss das aber nicht wirklich, wundert mich nur.  Feedback dazu ist willkommen.


----------



## Sunny17811 (18. Februar 2018)

MiseEnAbyme schrieb:


> Hiho Leute,
> 
> Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Problem,dass mein Monitor einfach schwarz bleibt und nichts anzeigt.Die LED des Monitors blinkt dabei in regelmäßigem Abstand.In den vergangenen Wochen sprang er aber dann irgendwann nach kurzer Zeit doch an,soll heißen: Die LED blinkte dann nicht mehr,sondern blieb an und ich konnte alles wie gewohnt benutzen.Und wenn dem mal so war,dann passierte auch nichts mehr und alles lief stundenlang optimal.
> Seit heute morgen geht er aber endgültig nicht mehr an,es blinkt nur noch und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
> ...




Für die, die aktuell auch das Problem haben, erzähle ich kurz wie ich es in den Griff bekommen habe. 

Ich hatte die letzten Wochen ein ähnliches Problem. Rechner fuhr normal hoch, aber Bildschirm blieb schwarz. Nur ab und zu ging er normal an. Erst habe ich auf einen Fehler in der Stromversorgung getippt und nun aber heraus gefunden, dass es an meiner GK (AMD Radeon HD 6770) liegt, denn als ich den Monitor ans Motherboard angeschlossen habe, funktionierte er einwandfrei. 

Ich hab also das "Wartungscenter geöffnet" , bin auf "Problembehandlung"  und anschließend auf "Hardware und Sound" gegangen. Der PC hat dann die Geräte überprüft und den Fehler in meiner GK enddeckt, welcher behoben wurde und nach dem Neustart konnte ich den Monitor wieder ganz normal über die GK laufen lassen 

Wenn der Tipp nicht schon gegeben wurde, einfach mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen!


----------



## Ganjafield (1. März 2018)

Danke für den Tipp Sunny17811 aber mein Monitor blinkt auch wenn ich nur den Strom anschließe. Mal abgesehen davon das ich eine NVidia Karte habe.
Und macht immer leise Fiepstöne im Takt des Blinken. Asus vw223 von 2008
Aber ist immerhin nur meine Zweitmonitor und immerhin schon 10 Jahre alt. Trotzdem wollte ich den noch ein bissl nutzen. (so1-2 Jahr)


----------

